# [polices]lettres manquantes

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Il m'arrive un drôle de problème que je ne sais pas comment résoudre. Certaines lettres apparaissent sous la forme d'un carré, pourtant les polices sont installées (en tout cas je pense).  Mes quelques recherches n'ont pas beaucoup aidé... J'ai suivi le tuto pour passer en UTF-8 mais j'ai toujours des problèmes. Je ne vois pas ce qui manque... Les lettres manquantes semblent aléatoires. Aujourd'hui, il manque les "S" majuscules dans les barres de titre des fenêtres et les "a" minuscules dans la lecture des mails (Seamonkey) et dans Skype, mais ça semble varier selon les jours... Le pages web et l'écriture de mails sous Semonkey affichent toutes les lettres. Je ne sais vraiment pas dans quelle direction chercher. Au cas où, voici un emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.1-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 24 May 2010 11:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amr bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal handbook iconv imap ipv6 jack java jpeg lcms mad mime mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opencore-amr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python readline reflection session smp source speex spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype type1 unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi xcomposite xorg xscreensaver xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Et mon world :

```
kevin@KevinPC ~ $ cat /var/lib/portage/world 

app-admin/conky

app-admin/logrotate

app-admin/sudo

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-arch/xarchiver

app-cdr/xfburn

app-emulation/wine

app-office/openoffice

app-portage/eix

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/layman

app-text/epdfview

dev-python/dbus-python

dev-util/ccache

dev-util/lafilefixer

lxde-base/lxappearance

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/cronyx-fonts

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-fonts/freefonts

media-fonts/intlfonts

media-fonts/terminus-font

media-gfx/gimp

media-gfx/mirage

media-gfx/xsane

media-libs/libv4l

media-plugins/gmpc-discogs

media-plugins/gmpc-libnotify

media-plugins/gmpc-lyricwiki

media-plugins/gmpc-mdcover

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/easytag

media-sound/gmpc

media-sound/mpd

media-video/mplayer

media-video/smplayer

media-video/vlc

net-firewall/iptables

net-im/amsn

net-im/skype

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-p2p/rtorrent

net-print/cnijfilter

net-wireless/bluez-utils

net-wireless/rt73-firmware

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

sys-apps/dbus

sys-apps/lm_sensors

sys-apps/slocate

sys-block/gparted

sys-boot/grub

sys-fs/ntfs3g

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-libs/gpm

www-client/seamonkey

www-plugins/adobe-flash

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-drivers/radeon-ucode

x11-misc/cairo-dock

x11-misc/cairo-dock-plugins

x11-misc/gmrun

x11-misc/nitrogen

x11-misc/obconf

x11-misc/obmenu

x11-misc/slim

x11-misc/xcompmgr

x11-terms/guake

x11-terms/rxvt-unicode

x11-themes/amsn-skins

x11-themes/slim-themes

x11-wm/openbox

xfce-base/thunar

xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers

xfce-extra/thunar-volman
```

J'espère que vous aurez une solution à me proposer...

Merci d'avance,

Kevin57

----------

## gregool

salut,

eselect fontconfig list ça donne quoi?

----------

## Kevin57

Désolé, j'avais oublié cette commande. Voici ce qu'elle donne :

```
kevin@KevinPC ~ $ eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf *

  [10]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf *

  [11]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf *

  [12]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [13]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [14]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [15]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [16]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [17]  45-latin.conf *

  [18]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [19]  50-user.conf *

  [20]  51-local.conf *

  [21]  57-dejavu-sans.conf *

  [22]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf *

  [23]  57-dejavu-serif.conf *

  [24]  60-latin.conf *

  [25]  60-liberation.conf *

  [26]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [27]  65-khmer.conf

  [28]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [29]  69-unifont.conf *

  [30]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [31]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [32]  80-delicious.conf *

  [33]  90-synthetic.conf *
```

----------

## Picani

Ben juste pour voir : sélectionne les toutes. On verra si le problème vient de là ou est plus profond. Et regarde dans Xorg.0.log si y a pas des petites erreurs en rapport avec ça.

----------

## Kevin57

Alors, ça semble avoir résolu le problème de lettres manquantes (je peux pas tester en rebootant, j'ai un backup en cours), mais en tuant et relançant Seamonkey et Skype, ils ne semblent plus affectés par ce problème. Par contre, les polices de Seamonkey me semblent bien floues...

Edit : et Xorg donne les erreurs suivantes : 

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc" does not exist

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi" does not exist

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi" does not exist
```

----------

## Picani

Ok, alors c'est des warnings, des alertes, donc normalement c'est pas trop grave. Sinon tu peux tjrs intaller media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi et media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi. Mais c'est pas génant, chez moi c'est pas installé et sa marche comme il faut. Sinon tu as bien installé toutes les polices pour l'UTF-8 comme indiqué dans le guide (si c'est bien lui que tu as suivi ...   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Kevin57

Je viens de vérifier, j'ai bien installé toutes les polices indiquées dans le guide francophone de passage à l'UTF-8.

----------

## Picani

Ok ... A vrai dire je sais pas trop. Si tu peux redémarre le serveur X et vois ce que ça donne, il devrais plus y avoir de problème.

----------

## Kevin57

Je ne peux pas redémarrer X, j'ai un backup en cours sur un terminal lancé dans X... Mais le problème a changé, toutes les lettres apparaissent mais celles de Seamonkey semblent trop lissées, assez floues.

----------

## Picani

Ouao ... ben le problème doit venir de SeaMonkey alors. Essaye de voir dans les préférences si tu peux pas changer la police.

----------

